# Hydraulic pump MF245



## tdw (Jul 6, 2009)

We own a 1988 MF245. I am a fair mechanic but have never worked on tractors much. Hydraulic pump needs to be rebuilt or replaced, can this be done at home without alot of trouble. Can I get instructions somewhere on how to do it?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## Leon (Jun 23, 2009)

An I&T shop manual should help. Look for ITMF42 for your 245.

-Leon


----------



## tdw (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you for the info.


----------

